# :: ECS Tuning :: ECS Billet Engine Oil Dipsticks | Audi C5 2.7T



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

A clean car says a lot, but the real talking starts when you open the hood. So if you're looking to make a statement, you'll need a clean engine compartment that says “high class”. If this is for you, we have the perfect solution!

Straight from the engineering masters at ECS Tuning comes our new oil dipstick, and we promise, this is a lube-level like no other. With a billet aluminum handle and stainless steel cable, the quality is second to none. The butter-smooth grip is easy on your fingers, and the easy to read stainless steel indicator is the best there is.


*Durable Yet Appealing*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6/Allroad 2.7T '00-'05

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

